# so far so good,we finally have some babies,Pics Added!!



## samanthaj (May 12, 2011)

well this is the second time we have breed this doe,first time nothing.so i breed her with a different buck and now we have 3 fat,happy little babies. this is her first litter but she seems to be doing well,lots of fur in the nest, the babies are warm and moving. they where just born today so im crossing my fingers for god luck with this first time mom.we have two more does due this week
well i took a few pics of our two litters,have to take some more they are growing so fast!





this is the litter that started with 7 and now has 5,everyone is doing great!




these guys are like little piggies,only 3 in the litter and they are fat and sassy!
the babies are just now opening their eyes and heading out of the nest box.its been so rainy out that i havent gotten much pictures,but i need to get some more!!


----------



## dewey (May 12, 2011)

Congrats on the litter!  All sounds good.


----------



## samanthaj (May 13, 2011)

still looking good this morning,i swear i dreamed about baby bunnies all night LOL


----------



## Tracey (May 13, 2011)

Congratulation on the little ones!


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 13, 2011)

Cangrats!!!   Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## flemish lops (May 13, 2011)

congratulations! I hope your other does do well to. What breed are they?


----------



## samanthaj (May 15, 2011)

Well now we are up to ten!! Our other doe had seven! Its crazy because i was sure she wasnt preganant,she was still very small looking.The difference in the 3 and the 7,which where only born two days apart is crazy! I swear those first 3 are the biggest baby bunies i haveever seen!! Even though the last doe seems pretty fat she is on day 34 so im guessing no babys from her,i will wait about a week and rebreed her. All of our bunnys are just mixed breeds.


----------



## hoodat (May 15, 2011)

I have one of my does on day 29 and she looks like a soccer ball with ears. I'm hoping tonight is it. She seems a little restless today and growled at me when I reached into her cage to fix the hay rack.


----------

